# Audi tt Quatro Oil recommendation, help a girl out?



## mrsdepew (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Gentlemen,
I'm stuck here in Norway needing an oil change, and, bad timing, my husband is on a military assignment elsewhere, with little to no communications right now. I need to buy oil at the base exchange (which is affordable) and then take it to the dealership here (which is not) to get the work done. I would do it myself but you pretty much need a lift to get under this baby.
I've heard a lot of differing opinions on which oil I should get, but I would really like to hear what you guys think. The car is chipped with modified intake and exhaust. I would probably just get mobil 1 synthetic 5w30 but the BX is all out. They do have Royal Purple in most weights, but I'm not familiar with the brand.
Also, it gets a bit cold here in Norway, should I go with a different viscosity because of that?
Thanks for your help guys!
Anna


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Audi tt Quatro Oil recommendation, help a girl out? (mrsdepew)*

I think 5W40 would be a better weight. 
If you choose Mobil- either the 5W40 TDT or the 0W40 would both be better choices than that 5W30.
Forget Royal Purple. It's nothing special.. but i'm not saying it's "bad".


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Audi tt Quatro Oil recommendation, help a girl out? (mrsdepew)*

Mobil 0W40 is the right oil for your car. Or any other VW 502 rated oil, but the Mobil is probably the easiest to find.
robert


----------

